# Prostatakrebs > Erste Hilfe/ Erster Rat >  PSA Wert erhöht

## jubr73

Hallo zusammen,
bei einer Vorsorgeuntersuchung wurde u.a. der PSA Wert kontrolliert. Dieser war erhöht. Da ich erst 37 Jahre alt bin, sollte ich zur Kontrolle zum Urologen gehen, mir aber keine Gedanken machen.

Hier die Werte von der ersten Untersuchung vom 18.08.2010.
PSA gesamt bei 4,77 µg/l
PSA gebunden bei 1 µg/l
Der Ultraschall unaufällig. Eine rektale Untersuchung ebenfalls.

Bei der zweiten Untersuchung am 28.10.2010 war der PSA Wert bei 6,22 µg/l Der Ultraschall war unauffällig.

Daraufhin habe ich 12 Tage Antibiotika genommen (2x1 Tablette von Cefuroxim 250 - 1A Pharma)

Die dritte Untersuchung am 12.11.2010 war der PSA Wet bei 8,07 µg/l.

Daraufhin nehme ich ein weiteres Antibiotika Tavanic 500 mg Filmtabletten (1-0-0). Einnahme von 21.11. - 03.12..
Nächste Blutprobe ohne rektale Untersuchung ist für 03.12. vorgesehen.

Nächster Schritt soll wohl eine Biopsie sein.

Mache mir natürlich große Gedanken. Vielleicht könntet Ihr mir einen Rat geben, wie es weitergehen kann/soll. Mein Urologe sagte auch, er hätte noch nie einen Fall erlebt, wo in meinem Alter 37 Jahre) Prostatakrebs festgestellt worden ist.

Vielen Dank im voraus.

Gruß jubr73

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo jubr73,

Prostatakrebs bei Unter-40-Jährigen ist in der Tat sehr selten, kommt aber doch gelegentlich vor. Das jugendlichste Alter, von dem ich bisher gehört habe, war 35 Jahre. Dass der PSA-Wert in so kurzer Zeit so schnell steigt, deutet sehr auf eine Prostatitis hin, also eine "simple" Prostataentzündung, und darum sind Dir Antibiotika verschrieben worden. Es gibt aber außer der durch Bakterien verursachten und mit einem Antibiotikum zu behandelnden Prostatitis auch die chronische abakterielle (d. h. nicht durch Bakterien verursachte) Prostatitis (CAP). Sie ist schwerer zu behandeln. Ein rezeptfrei in der Apotheke zu bekommendes Mittel, das helfen soll, nennt sich Pollstimol®. Frage Deinen Urologen, ob er damit einschlägige Erfahrung hat. Die Gebrauchsinformation zu Pollstimol® findest Du hier, die doc-Morris-Seite dazu mit Preisangaben hier. Bei 2 x 3 Hartkapseln täglich, mindestens drei Monate lang, benötigst Du mindestens 540 Hartkapseln.

Ralf

----------


## Erich56

hallo jubr73,

ein derart rascher Anstieg des PSA ist natürlich ein Alarmzeichen; bei mir war es von den Werten und dem Zeitabstand her ähnlich; laß auf alle Fälle eine Biopsie machen, die ist heute so gut wie schmerzlos (Zahnarzt tut weit mehr weh)

----------


## jubr73

Ist ein rascher Anstieg des PSA Wertes eher ein Anzeichen auf eine Entzündung oder eher auf eine Krebsart? Habe gelesen, dass bei einem Krebs der Anstieg nicht so extrem ist. Stimmt das?

----------


## Heribert

Hallo,

die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass es sich um eine Prostatitis handelt ist immer noch sehr hoch. Allerdings kann ein malignes Geschehen  z. Zt. auch nicht ausgeschlossen werden. Solche Ungewissheiten können hier alle sehr gut nachempfinden. Leider kann man im Moment nicht mehr dazu sagen. Wir hoffen mit Dir, dass sich der PSA-Wert mit der Antibiose wieder normalisiert und es sich tatsächlich nur um eine Entzündung handelt.

Alles Gute und viel Glück
Heribert

----------


## jubr73

Hallo,
das Ergebnis der Untersuchung vom 03.12. ist da. Der PSA-Wert ist auf 6,42 runtergegangen. Der Arzt sagte, dass weitere Schritte nicht eingeleitet werden sollten, da die Antibiotika-Behandlung angeschlagen hätte und der Wert von 8,07 auf 6,42 runtergegangen ist. Nächste Blutabnahme soll Anfang Januar erfolgen.

Da ich keine weitere Antibiotika-Behandlung bekomme und der Wert für mein Alter (37) immer noch viel zu hoch ist, mache ich mir doch noch Gedanken, ob dies der richtige Schritt ist, bis Anfang Januar zu warten.

Was haltet Ihr davon?

Danke für die Rückantworten.

----------


## Erich56

> ...Da ich keine weitere Antibiotika-Behandlung bekomme und der Wert für mein Alter (37) immer noch viel zu hoch ist, mache ich mir doch noch Gedanken, ob dies der richtige Schritt ist, bis Anfang Januar zu warten. ...


mein Urologe hatte seinerzeit, als wir ebenfalls noch "nur" eine Entzündung vermutet hatten, gemeint, daß es erst ca. 5-6 Wochen nach Ende der Antibiotikatherapie einen Sinn hätte, den PSA zu messen, da es mindestens solange dauern kann, bis sich der Wert nach einer Entzündung halbwegs normalisieren würde.
Daß es bei mir dann doch ein Karzinom war/ist, ist natürlich eine andere Sache.

----------


## artisun51

Wert vom 3.12. bis Anfang Januar, somit ca. 4 - 5 Wochen - das ist schon eine recht engmaschige Kontrolle. Egal in welcher Richtung sich der PSA-Wert verhalten sollte. Ich sehe das (heute) wie der Arzt. Ich würde  (wenn möglich in aller Ruhe) bis nach den Freiertagen warten, da geht sowieso alles auf Sparflamme. 

Gruss

----------


## jubr73

Hallo zusammen,
habe die nächste Blutuntersuchung gemacht. Der neue PSA Wert liegt bei 6,14. Die Ultraschall- und rektale Tastuntersuchung war ohne Befund.
Der Vorschlag des Arztes war:
1.) Eine Ejakulatuntersuchung die heute durchgeführt worden ist und
2.) Eine Biopsie falls der Wert immer noch über 4,0 liegen würde (was ja der Fall ist)

Er vermutet das ich eine chronische Prostataentzündung habe.

Jetzt meine Frage an Euch:
Was haltet Ihr von der Vorgehensweise des Arztes? Ich werde nämlich so langsam ungeduldig, da jetzt fast ein halbes Jjahr vergangen ist, seit der ersten Blutuntersuchung.
Falls ich wirklich eine chronische Erkrankung habe, was kann man dagegen tun und wie ist dann die weitere Behandlungsweise.

Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten.

Gruß jubr73

----------


## skipper

Hallo jubr73,
unschöne Situation!  Beides ist möglich , chronische Entzündung und/oder PC. Deshalb würde ich an deiner Stelle in beide Richtungen weiter untersuchen. Besteht eine familiäre Belastung , d.h. PC in der Familie , oder warum gehst du mit 37 zum Urologen?
Könnte mir gut vorstellen , das es sich nur um eine Entzündung handelt, da der Wert sehr schnell gestiegen war.
Vor einem Jahr war ich in gleicher Situation, nur 11 Jahre älter , für PC aber immer noch ein Junger.
Die eingeleitete Ejakulatsuntersuchung zeigt vielleicht eine baktielle Prostatitis an ( es werden Bakterien gefunden) , wenn nicht ist eine Biopsie in einigen Wochen nach nochmaliger PSA Messung zu überlegen.
Bis dahin: gesunde Ernährung , kein Sex und Fahrradfahren direkt vor der Blutentnahme.
Wünsche dir viel Glück!
Gruß
Skipper

----------


## jubr73

Hallo skipper,
ich habe eine familiäre Vorbelastung aus beiden Richtungen (mütterlicherseits und väterlicherseits). Der Grund der ersten PSA Untersuchung war aber eine ganz normale Vorsorgeuntersuchung für Männer über 35 Jahre. Dabei ist der PSA-Wert aufgefallen.

Gruß jubr73

----------


## Andy63

Hallo Jubr73

Das ist natürlich alles Sch... aber es kann auch alles gut ausgehen. Der PSA Wert hat sich nicht mehr gross geändert. Es gibt aber auch Unterschiedliche Antibiotika die nur auf spezielle Bakterien wirken. 
Ich hatte damals die gleiche Situation wie du heute und habe auch auf eine Prostatis gesetzt - die ich dir sehr wünsche.
Ich hatte alle Zeit und wollte nicht wirklich Wissen ob es auch was anderes sein könnte.

Das würde ich heute anders machen.

Ich würde den Test abwarten, wird was gefunden- Super - dann gibt es die entsprechenden Medis.

Wird nichts gefunden, würde ich nochmals 3-4 Wochen warten eine neuen PSA Test machen - falls dieser wieder nicht besser ausfallen sollte, würde nur noch der Weg zur Biopsie offen bleiben.
Diesen würde ich an Deiner Stelle dann auch machen, da es doch wichtig ist zu Wissen was Sache ist und was dagegen tun zu können und jetzt kommt es : Nicht unnötige Zeit zu verlieren.

Ich drücke Dir ganz fest die Daumen und wünsche Dir alles Glück der Welt das in ein paar Wochen der Spuk ein Ende hat un die Werte wieder normal ausfallen.

Gruss Andy

----------


## skipper

Hallo Jubr73,
mit familiärer Vorbelastung ist dein Risiko erhöht. Würde die Sache so wie Andy 63 empfohlen angehen. Wenn eine Biopsie nötig sein sollte gehe auch dafür zu einem Spezialisten der das möglichst täglich macht. 
Viel Glück
Skipper

----------


## premme

Hallo jubr73,
Dein PSA-Wert ist zu hoch und schwankt.
Will nur auf meine Erfahrung zu diesem Thema zurückgreifen.
Mein Wert war auch zu hoch und schwankte ebenfalls. Mein Uro untersuchte deshalb in kürzeren Abständen.
Gab mir aber keine Medikamente, um den Wert nicht zu verfälschen.
Wenn es so bleibt, vor der nächsten PSA-Messung, zusätzlich zum Hinweis von skipper, KEIN
Gehacktes essen. Bleibt der Wert weiter zu hoch, dann Biopsie. 
Ist zwar keine "Wunderwaffe", aber doch eine Möglichkeit zur Feststellung, ob ein PK vorliegt.
Bleib stark.
Gruß premme

----------


## RalfDm

> KEIN Gehacktes essen.


Darf man hierfür eine Begründung erfahren?

Ralf

----------


## premme

Hallo Ralf,
nur soweit, das ich wiedergebe, was mir mein Doc geraten hat.
Vor PSA, nicht Radfahren, kein GV und kein Gehacktes, also rohes Fleisch essen.
Er ist der Meinung, das rohes Fleisch die Blutwerte verändert.
Mehr kann ich leider nicht anbieten.

Gruß premme

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Ralf und Interessierte,

der Genuss von rohem Fleisch vor Blutentnahmen führt häufig zur lipämischen Eintrübung des Serums und daraus resultierend zu Messfehlern. Es ist also nichts PSA-Spezifisches! Viele andere Messungen, die auf Enzymaktivität basieren, werden dann fehlerhaft.

Gruß Heribert

----------


## RalfDm

Dank an premme und Heribert für die Aufklärung!

Ralf

----------


## jubr73

Hallo zusammen,
das Ergebnis der Ejakulatuntersuchung ist da. Alles in Ordnung, also ohne Befund.
Nächster Schritt:
Neues Antibiotika für eine Dauer von 30 Tagen. Anschließend neue PSA Untersuchung.

Ist das Ergebnis des Ejakulats eher eine positive Nachricht oder eher ein Anzeichen für eine Krebsform?

Gruß jubr73

----------


## Heribert

Hallo jubr73,

wenn das Ejakulat keimfrei ist, frage ich mich, was da ein weiterer Versuch mit einem Antibiotikum bewirken soll. Eine abakterielle Prostatitis wird durch Antibiotika nicht heilen, das Antibiotikum wird nichts bewirken. Ein gewisses Maß an Sicherheit kann nur eine Biopsie bringen. Du kannst natürlich noch eine Weile mit Pollstimol® rumexperimentieren, was RalfDm in seinem Beitrag als Therapeutikum anführte. *"Eine chronische abakterielle Prostatitis ist möglich!"* 

Darauf würde ich mich, aufgrund der fam. Vorgeschichte aber nur verlassen, wenn in einer durchzuführenden Biopsie keine malignen Anteile gefunden werden.

Gruß Heribert

----------


## JoScho

> Hallo zusammen,
> das Ergebnis der Ejakulatuntersuchung ist da. Alles in Ordnung, also ohne Befund.
> Nächster Schritt:
> Neues Antibiotika für eine Dauer von 30 Tagen. Anschließend neue PSA Untersuchung.
> 
> Ist das Ergebnis des Ejakulats eher eine positive Nachricht oder eher ein Anzeichen für eine Krebsform?
> 
> 
>             Das ist in der Tat keine schöne Nachricht.
> ...

----------


## jubr73

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe jetzt eine 30 tägige Antibiotika-Kur hinter mir und der PSA-Wert ist auf 5,97 runter gegangen.
Jetzt gibt es zwei Wege:
1. nach 3 Monaten eine weitere PSA Untersuchung
2. eine Biopsie

Ich tendiere zur Variante 2, da ich endlich Gewissheit haben möchte. Der Arzt würde die erste Variante bevorzugen.

Falls es eine Entzündung ist, warum geht der Wert nur so langsam runter? 
Würde der Wert auch runter gehen, falls es Krebs wäre?

Gruß jubr73

----------


## RalfDm

> Falls es eine Entzündung ist, warum geht der Wert nur so langsam runter? 
> Würde der Wert auch runter gehen, falls es Krebs wäre?


Zu 1.: Das kann mehrere Ursachen haben: Die bei Dir vorliegenden Bakterien sprechen auf das betreffende Antibiotikum nicht sonderlich gut an, oder es liegt (auch) eine abakterielle Prostatitis vor, die ohnehin nicht mit Antibiotika behandelt werden kann.

Zu 2.: Die Frage solltest Du Dir eigentlich selbst beantworten können: Glaubst, dass sich Krebs sich mit einem Antibiotikum behandeln lässt?

Ralf

----------


## skipper

Hallo jubr73,
würde an deiner Stelle jetzt eine Biopsie machen lassen, denn:
1. der PSA ist nur sehr gering gefallen
2. im Ejakulat wurden keine Bakterien gefunden
3. eigene Erfahrung; nach Antibiotika sank der PSA , aber nicht auf normale(Prostatagröße), altersentsprechende Werte
4. ich denke du willst den Grund wissen
Drücke dir den Daumen
Gruß Skipper

----------


## jubr73

Zu 2.: Die Frage solltest Du Dir eigentlich selbst beantworten können: Glaubst, dass sich Krebs sich mit einem Antibiotikum behandeln lässt?


Hallo Ralf,
das glaube ich natürlich nicht, das Krebs dadurch bekämpft werden kann. 
Ich weiß aber auch nicht, ob der PSA Wert bei Krebs nur nach oben geht, oder ob er auch nach unten gehen kann.

----------


## python12589

Hallo jubr73,

wie sagte mein Urologe und späterer Operateur immer so schön: Man kann auch Läuse UND Flöhe haben.
Bei mir wurde fast 5 Jahre lang eine Prostatitis vermutet. " Mit 40 ist es sehr unwahrscheinlich ein PK zu haben" usw.
Ich habe oft Antibiotika bekommen. Jedes mal wurden meine Beschwerden ( ziehen in der Dammgegend, leichte Rückenschmerzen usw ) auch besser. Als der PSA dann bei über 9 stand, hatte ich keine Ausrede mehr und wollte es dann auch endlich wissen. Ergebnis war ein PK in einem recht frühem Stadium. Nun bin ich seit etwa 6 Wochen operiert und mein PSA ist bereits bei 0,01. Zum Glück hat mein Körper mir jahrelang ständig Zeichen gegeben und mein Urologe war penetrant genug mich zur Biopsie zu überreden. 

Viele Grüße
Andreas

----------


## premme

> Hallo jubr73,
> Zum Glück hat mein Körper mir jahrelang ständig Zeichen gegeben und mein Urologe war* penetrant* genug mich zur Biopsie zu überreden. 
> Viele Grüße
> Andreas


 
Genau so ist es. Auch ich DANKE immer noch meinem Uro, das er alles mögliche versucht, und nicht locker gelassen hat. Wollt ihr immer mit ständig schwankendem PSA leben und weiter warten ?.
Und wenn die Biopsie nichts bringt, muß weiter gesucht / untersucht werden.

Also, packt es .

Gruß premme

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo jubr73 (hast Du eigentlich auch einen menschlichen Namen?),



> Zu 2.: Ich weiß aber auch nicht, ob der PSA Wert bei Krebs nur nach oben geht, oder ob er auch nach unten gehen kann.


 Das solltest Du Dir nicht wünschen. Wenn ein unbehandelter Krebs seine PSA-Ausschüttung verringert, ist das ein fast untrügliches Zeichen für eine fortschreitende De-Differenzierung, das heißt der Krebs wird aggressiver, hin zu Gleason-Graden 4 und 5.
Die zweite, diesmal aber wünschenswerte, Möglichkeit ist eine Spontanheilung. Das geschieht mit einer Wahrscheinlichkeit von 1 : 1.000.000. Das ist auch die Erfolgsquote einer Pilgerfahrt nach Lourdes.

Ralf

----------


## jubr73

Das komische ist, dass ich meinen Urologen zur Biopsie drängen muss.
Er will eher noch warten und den PSA Wert erneut testen.

Ich habe mich aber eigentlich schon für die Bopsie entschieden, und möchte endlich Klarheit haben.
Mit den Aussagen des Urologen:
"In Ihrem Alter gibt es kein PK" oder "Ich hatte in Ihrem Alter noch nie einen Fall von PK"
reichen mir nicht mehr.

Übrigens ich heiße Jürgen.

Und schon mal vielen Dank für Eure vielen Antworten.

----------


## premme

Hallo Jürgen,
da du dein Profil noch nicht ausgefüllt hast, ist es mir zu mühselig, alles nachzulesen, um deine Werte zu kennen.
Aber, du entscheidest. Wenn dein Uro nicht will, spricht das nicht gerade für ihn.
Hast du nicht die Möglichkeit zu wechseln ?.
Es geht um dich.

Gruß premme

----------


## skipper

Hi Jürgen,
2 Tage nach meiner OP in 4/2010 traf ich einen 40 jährigen auf dem Gang , und der jüngste Patient in der Uniklinik HD war 32. Alles zum Glück selten vorkommend , jedoch nicht unmöglich , das sollte dein Urologe wissen. Mach dir Gedanken und treffe eine Entscheidung, nur du trägst die Folgen !!!! So oder so!
Viel Glück
Skipper

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Jürgen,

seit einem halben Jahr, wird bei Dir "rumgedoktert"! Es wird nun höchste Zeit, auf Klärung zu drängen, was in der Prostata los ist. Je nach Größe der Prostata würde ich auf eine 12 bis 20 Stanzen-Biopsie bestehen. Weiteres Abwarten halte ich für sträflich!

Gruß Heribert

----------


## jubr73

Hallo zusammen,
habe mein Profil gepflegt damit jeder auf einem Blick die PSA Historie sehen kann.

Die Prostata war bei jeder Untersuchung (rektale Tastuntersuchung und auch Ultraschall) von der Größe her in Ordnung. 

Gruß Jürgen

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Jürgen,

Du hast eine normal große Prostata, Du hast zwei Zyklen Antibiotika (Gyrasehemmer) ohne jegliche Veränderung eingenommen. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit eine abakterielle Prostatitis oder einen PCa zu haben liegt damit etwa 50 zu 50. Eine abakterielle Prostatitis lässt sich fast nicht behandeln. Um mehr Krarheit zu gewinnen, solltest Du auf eine Biopsie mit 12 Stanzen drängen. Du kannst natürlich noch einen kostenträchtigen PCA-3-Test (mehr als 300 EURO) machen lassen, um Wahrscheinlichkeiten weiter auszuloten. - Bei einem positiven PCA-3 muss dann trotzdem biopsiert werden. Mir wäre weiteres Abwarten zu risikoreich.
Nur bei klarer Diagnose macht es Sinn, sich für weiteres kontrolliertes Abwarten oder für eine wie auch immer geartete Therapie zu entscheiden.

Gruß Heribert

----------


## silver dollar

Hallo Jürgen,

ich würde es mit CTRUS ANNA oder einm ähnlichen Verfahren versuchen um eine etwas begründetere Biopsie zu machen

----------


## jubr73

Hallo zusammen,
ich war wieder bei meinem Urologen.
Es wird wieder der PSA Wert (gesamt) bestimmt und wir haben für Mitte April eine Biopsie vereinbart.
Das Verfahren heißt: Ultraschallgesteuerte Punktion (TRUS) und es werden 8 Stanzen entnommen.
Diese Entnahme wird beim Urologen in der Praxis durchgeführt mit örtlicher Betäubung.
Seit 6 Jahren führt er wohl 200 solcher Biopsien pro Jahr durch.

Im Gespräch haben wir Ihn gelöchert und er geht immer noch zu 90% von einer Entzündung aus. Hoffentlich hat er recht. Auch eine Entzündung könnte mit diesem Verfahren bestimmt werden.
Die 8 Stanzen würden gewählt werden, aus einer Wahrscheinlichkeitsberechnung.
Je nach Befund wird eine erneute PSA Bestimmung nach 3 - 6 Monaten durchgeführt, und je nach PSA Wert eine erneute Biopsie mit 12 Stanzen durchgeführt.

1. Habt Ihr Erfahrung mit dieser Art von Biopsie?
2. Wird damit auch die Größe der Prostata bestimmt?
3. Ist die Vorgehensweise bei gutartigem Befund nach 3 - 6 Moanten eine weitere Bestimmung bzw. eine Biopsie so in Ordnung?

Vielen Dank für die Rückinformationen.

Gruß Jürgen

----------


## silver dollar

> Hallo zusammen,
> ich war wieder bei meinem Urologen.
> Es wird wieder der PSA Wert (gesamt) bestimmt und wir haben für Mitte April eine Biopsie vereinbart.
> Das Verfahren heißt: Ultraschallgesteuerte Punktion (TRUS) und es werden 8 Stanzen entnommen.
> Diese Entnahme wird beim Urologen in der Praxis durchgeführt mit örtlicher Betäubung.
> Seit 6 Jahren führt er wohl 200 solcher Biopsien pro Jahr durch.


wenn er das oft genug macht .o.k, sieh mal zu dass es 12 Stanzen werden je 6 rechte und linke Hälfte, wenn schon "Schrotschusstechnik" dann breite Anwendung 



> Im Gespräch haben wir Ihn gelöchert und er geht immer noch zu 90% von einer Entzündung aus. Hoffentlich hat er recht. Auch eine Entzündung könnte mit diesem Verfahren bestimmt werden.
> Die 8 Stanzen würden gewählt werden, aus einer Wahrscheinlichkeitsberechnung.
> Je nach Befund wird eine erneute PSA Bestimmung nach 3 - 6 Monaten durchgeführt, und je nach PSA Wert eine erneute Biopsie mit 12 Stanzen durchgeführt.


da klingt nicht so prickelnd. Richtung Entzündung jein pathologische Aufarbeitung dazu kann muss nicht Entzündung bis HG PIN zeigen die Stanzen gehen per Zufall in 6 Felder der Prostata 




> 1. Habt Ihr Erfahrung mit dieser Art von Biopsie?


ja 



> 2. Wird damit auch die Größe der Prostata bestimmt?


nein das geht ohne Biopsie per Ultraschall oder via bildgebende Verfahren



> 3. Ist die Vorgehensweise bei gutartigem Befund nach 3 - 6 Moanten eine weitere Bestimmung bzw. eine Biopsie so in Ordnung?


wenn sich aus der jetzigen Biopsie nichts
ergibt und die PSA und anderen Werte - freies / gebundenes PSA - velocity - etc. in Zukunft eine PCa Möglichkeit nahe legen ja, dann aber nicht einfach Zahl erhöhen sondern
Biopsien auf CTRUS Anna oder Elastographie oder ähnliche Verfahren stützen




> Vielen Dank für die Rückinformationen.
> 
> Gruß Jürgen


gerne

----------


## Kolouschek

Hallo Jürgen, die gleichen Sorgen hatte ich. Die normalen urol. Untersuchungen über 8 Jahre (!) ergaben nichts Greifbares. 3 x Biopsie 8 fach. Kein Ergebnis. Natürlich erhöht sich mit der Zahl der Stanzen die Wahrscheinlichkeit eines Treffers. Was machst du, wenn bei 12 Stanzen auch nichts festgestellt wurde ? Multipliziere ich meine 3 Biopsien mal 8, so komme ich auf 24 und auch nichts ! Informiere dich doch einmal über die ultraschallgeführte Elastographie in der Martiniklinik in Hamburg, wo man auch gleich eine Biopsie macht. Ich kenne nicht den Hintergrund der Technik, ob 3D oder auf welcher Basis die dort arbeiten. Die Kassen zahlen es. Mein Uro hatte sie mir empfohlen. 
Selbst aber bin ich über ein von mir geforderten PET Scan zur exakten Lokalisierung gekommen, dann nur 3 Stanzen und Erfolg - nach 8 Jahren des Herumlaborierens auf alle nur mögliche Weise. PET wird bundesweit kassenärztlich in Zweifel gezogen und von der GKV nicht bezahlt, PET brächte nichts bei der Prostata, usw. Bei PKV komischerweise wird gezahlt und anerkannt. Im übrigen Europa gleichfalls!! *MIR* hat es etwas gebracht und das *punktgenau* und auf der Stelle. Nach 20 min hatte ich das Ergebnis verbal, schriftlich entspr. später  Und noch etwas: PET ist nicht gleich PET ! Marktführer ist Philips. Informiere dich wo ein Gemini TF steht und nehme eine EINWEISUNG anstelle einer Überweisung mit. Dann bezahlt die GKV. Siemens versucht heranzukommen, also Augen auf !  Bei allem Unglück und aller Sorge was uns als Betroffene bewegt, bei allem langen Suchen, wir "Prostatakunden" haben wenigstens im PSA Wert einen Anhaltspunkt als Warnschild. Dir viel Erfolg, alles Gute, H. Kolouschek

----------


## jubr73

Hallo zusammen,
auch mit der Gefahr hin, Euch mit meinen Berichten zu nerven bzw. zu langweilen, aber ich muss meine Erlebnisse bzw. Eindrücke einfach mal runterschreiben.
Es tut mir unheimlich gut, eure Tips Vorschläge oder Ratschläge zu lesen bzw. auch teilweise durchzuführen.

Heute war meine angekündigte Biopsie mit 8 Stanzen. Es gab für mich zwar schönere Arztbesuche, aber es war auszuhalten.
Mein Urologe sagte sofort, dass die Prostata klein ist und keine Auffälligkeiten auf dem Ultraschall zu erkennen wären (Ultraschallgesteuerte Punktion (TRUS)).
Das Ergebnis soll in 3 - 7 Tagen da sein, und alles weitere würde danach entschieden werden.
Positiver Befund bedeutet, neuer Arztbesuch mit Bespechung über die weitere Vorgenhensweise.
Negativer Befund bedeutet, neue Antibiotikakur (falls eine Entzündung festgestellt worden ist) bzw. nach Zeit X eine weitere PSA Untersuchung.

Was mich aber nervös machte ist, dass mein PSA Wert von der letzten Untersuchng wieder bei ca. 8 lag, also wieder um ca 2 höher.
Dieses Ergebnis macht mich schwer nervös, obwohl mein Urologe sagte, dass diese extremen Schwankungen (siehe Profil) eher auf eine Entzündung hinweisen würde.

Was haltet Ihr davon?
Vielleicht könnt Ihr mich ein wenig beruhigen, denn ich denke fast an nichts mehr anderes als meinen blöden PSA Wert.

Gruß Jürgen

----------


## jubr73

Hallo zusammen,
das Ergebnis der Biopsie ist da. Am 09.04.2011 sagte mein Urologe, dass alle 8 Stanzen einen negativen Befund hatten. Bei so einer kleinen Prostata, wäre die Wahrscheinlichkeit sehr gering vorbeizustechen.

Der letzte PSA Wert lag bei 8,17 µg/l.

Ich soll jetzt nach ca. 6 Monaten wieder zur PSA Kontrolle vorbeikommen. Die Entzündung soll nicht weiter behandelt werden, wenn ich keine akuten Beschwerden hätte. Eine weitere Antibiotikakur beführwortet mein Urologe nicht, da dies nur den Körper schwächt. 

Original-Zitat vom Urologe: "Nur um den PSA-Wert nach unten zu treiben, machen die Nebenwirkungen von 2 Monaten Antibiotika keinen Sinn"

Zum einen bin ich richtig erleichtert, zum anderen ist halt dieser PSA Wert immer noch verdammt hoch.

Was haltet Ihr davon?

Gruß Jürgen

----------


## Moormann

Hallo Jürgen,

Deine Geschichte kommt mir bekannt vor. War und ist bei mir ähnlich.
PSA im Sommer 06 so um 8 und auch schon in den Jahren zuvor immer mal hoch; dann im Sommer 06
ein 6-er Biopsie. Negativ
Dann im Nov. 07 Sättigungsbiopsie ( 22 Proben) Negativ, aber ev. eine Prostatitis. 
Einnahme von Antibiotika.  Neuer PSA Dez. 07   9,2.
Dann im März 08 PSA 10,2, im Juni 08 8,3 und im Okt. PSA 8,96.
Im Febr.09 war er dann bei 8,69 im Sept darauf bei PSA 10. Im Herbst letzten Jahre war ich dann bei 8,42 und jetzt geht es im Sommer oder ev. auch eher weiter. Die Tastung und auch Ultraschall ist alles im Rahmen.
Mal sehen wie es weiter geht!?
Gruß Hans

----------


## Urologe

Hallo Jürgen,

chronische Prostataentzündungen sind SEHR hartnäckig und kaum mit Antibiotika zu beeinflussen - die Bakterien "kapseln sich ab" in dem eingedickten
Prostatasekret. Dorthin kommen die Medikamente - wenn überhaupt - nur nach monatelanger Dauerbehandlung. Manchmal hilft es, zusätzlich
Finasterid zu geben und damit die "Drüse sozusagen auszutrocknen", zusätzlich zum Antibiotikum (in erster Behandlungsserie sog. Gyrasehemmer = Ciprofloxacin,
im zweiten Zyklus Doxicyclin 100 mg über 50 bis 100 Tage).

Wenn dann immer noch erhöhte Werte zu messen sind ist eine TUR-Prostata (Youtube "TURP" eingeben) empfehlenswert; denn einmal ist der Entzündung medikamentös
nicht beizukommen und zum anderen gibt es leider auch Prostatakrebs schon mit 31 (mein jüngster Patient)

Gruss
fs

----------

